# Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose



## hajo_s (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

was für Ruten empfehlen denn die Renkenexperten zum Angeln vom Boot mit der Renkenpose?
Wenn die Saison wieder losgeht, will ich mein Glück mal mit der Pose probieren. Ich habe noch eine 3,60 m Feederrute rumstehen.


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

360 cm sind im Boot extrem unhandlich und eine Feeder schon zweimal. Das gibt Stress mit den notwendigen Stoppern für die Laufpose. Besser eine in 300 cm, kürzer wird dann wieder problematisch mit den langen Vorfächern. Wichtig. Die Rute sollte eine weiche, durchgehende Aktion haben. 50 gr. WG sind ausreichend.


----------



## hajo_s (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Mit der Länge hab ich auch so meine Zweifel. Stopper brauche ich allerdings bei der Pose nicht. Ich hab nur irgendwie noch keinen Plan, was für eine Rute das wird.
Bin gespannt auf weitere Tipps.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Um Dich umfangreich und fachmännisch zu informieren, schaust Du besser mal da rein:

http://felchenfischer.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/portal.php?sid=88eee6ba7c5c6646cd198f4e5b12cb78

auf youtube findest Du ebenfalls sehr lehrreiche Videos.

Ich benutze zukünftig (fange auch erst mit der Hegenefischerei auf große Renken in unseren Vereinsgewässern an) eine Daiwa Matchrute, die man auf dem deutschen Markt scheinbar nicht findet und ich sie daher aus England schicken lassen habe. Versand dauerte nur 3 Tage.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/391059345445?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Gruß Siggi


----------



## bavariabeni (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Sers ich fisch die herofishing felchen ich zupf zwar damit ist aber auch zum werfen gut zwar nur 2-20 gr 30 lassen sich aber auch werfen (halt nich volle pulle durchziehen)
 geeignet und die aktion ist einfach götttlich länge würd ich dir so 2.50 -3.00 empfehlen wennst nich grad mim renkenfinder fischt
www.hero-fishing.de oder schau mal bei www.aso-angelservice.de vorbei die ham auch renkenruten
Preislich ist die von herofishing unschlagbar mit 40 € (hab ich zumindest gezahlt)

Lg B und petri heil

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rennbesen (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Servus Hajo,
vorab muss ich sagen dass ich erst seit 2014 am Fischen bin, sprich: ich kann nur von meinen erst kurzen Erfahrungen berichten.
ich bin gerne mit der Hegene in meinem Boot unterwegs und habe mit folgende Rute empfehlen lassen. Wohlgemerkt, ich komme Klasse damit zurecht.
Ich habe zwei gleiche von Avocet, Power Back mit 390 cm und einem Wurfgewicht von 60 - 120 g. Hier stimmt für mich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Als Hauptschnur habe ich eine 20er bzw. 22 er Mono drauf.
Meine Stopsel stellen sich selbst auf die Tiefe ein.
Mit dieser Kombination habe ich meinen bisher aufregensten Drill erlebt. Hat mir im September doch glatt ein Spiegler darauf gebissen. Da mein Vorfach nur ein 16 er war und der Karpfen mit 80 cm glatte 24 Pfund hatte kannst Dir vielleicht vorstellen was da los war. Übrigens: dieser Fang ist hier mein Profilbild.
Gruß Olli


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Im schweizer Felchenforum wurde die Daiwa Aqualite Float Serie empfohlen.

Gibt ja 2 verschiedene WG Klassen davon.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*



rennbesen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei gleiche von Avocet, Power Back mit 390 cm und einem Wurfgewicht von 60 - 120 g.




ich denke mal, so ein WG braucht man nur fürs Renkenfischen mit der Pose vom Ufer aus, da man das System mit zusätzlich ca. 30 g Blei weit auswerfen muß, um überhaupt an Renken zu kommen.
Der TE hat aber nach einer Rute fürs Posenfischen vom Boot aus gefragt. Da man hierbei ja quasi über den Renken steht (im Idealfall) brauchen dabei keine Würfe gemacht werden und eine Matchrute mit parabolischer Aktion (um das Ausschlitzen zu vermeiden) ist dafür allemal besser geeignet, wie eine Rute mit hohem WG, die dann ja auch wesentlich steifer ist.

Siggi


----------



## Holz Hecht (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Hallo ihr Felchenfischer:q

Ich Fische jetzt schon einige Jahre auf Pose und mit der Vertikalangel auf Felchen und möchte auchmal meinen Senf dazugeben#6


sprogoe schrieb:


> ... da man das System mit zusätzlich ca. 30 g Blei weit auswerfen muß, um überhaupt an Renken zu kommen.
> 
> ...Da man hierbei ja quasi über den Renken steht (im Idealfall) brauchen dabei keine Würfe gemacht werden
> 
> eine Matchrute  (um das Ausschlitzen zu vermeiden) ist dafür allemal besser geeignet, wie eine Rute mit hohem WG, die dann ja auch wesentlich steifer ist.



@Siggi
 in Punkt 1 gebe ich dir recht, Vom Ufer macht es durchaus Sinn mit der Pose zu angeln, da man ja erstmal zu den Felchen hinwerfen muss

In Punkt 2 wiederspreche ich einfach mal. 
Sinn des Felchenschwimmers ist es, meiner Meinung nicht, die Felchen direkt unter dem Boot zu befischen:

Felchen sind ja bekanntlich Schwarmfische und deshalb ziehen sie, immer auf der Suche nach Futter, in kleinen Trupps umher (ähnlich wie Zander).
Wer effektiv auf Felchen fischen möchte, nimmt sich bestenfalls eine Ultra Ultra Light Rute zum Vertikalangeln direkt unter dem Boot. An diese wird meisten ein Blei unter die Hegene geknotet, das gerade so schwer ist, dass sich die Felchenrutenspitze etwas krümmt. 

Wenn man nun mit dem angeln beginnt, sucht man sich mit dem Boot gute Fischanzeigen und stoppt über diesen (je nach Wind mit oder ohne Anker). Nun lässt man die Vertikalrute runter und fängt im besten Fall gleich die Fische, die man auf dem Echolot gesehen hat. Die Schwimmerute ist sozusagen der Joker, sie wird einfach mit etwas Abstand, zum Boot abgelegt. Wenn die Felchen nun unterm Boot umherziehen, werden sie meist zuerst auf die Vertikalrute beissen. Ziehen sie danach aber weiter, ist es meistens schwierig sie wieder zu finden. Für diesen Fall hat man den Schwimmer, denn wenn die Felchen weiter ziehen, werden sie irgendwann auf den Schwimmer treffen. Hat man dann auf diesen Bisse, versetzt man das Boot auf diese Stelle und die ganze Sache geht von vorne los:m

Zu Punkt 3 stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Wer beim Posenfischen mit ner Rute 60g+ angreift wird sicherlich viele Fische durch ausschlitzen verlieren.

@ All 
Ich benutze zum Posenangeln eine ganz herkömmliche Rute mit schön weicher, parabolisch Aktion. Da ich meist mit 40 Gramm Blei fische (ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Fische damit besser gehakt werden, als mit 30 oder 20 Gramm, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache), benutze ich grundsätlich eine Rute mit weniger als 40 Gramm WG. Das ist auch völlig unbedenklich, da ja selten über 15 Meter weit geworfen werden muss, da reicht in dem meisten Fällen ein ganz lässiger seitlicher Schlänzer

Zusammenfassend gesagt. meine Rute hat eine parabolische Aktion, WG 30 Gramm  und ist zwegs Handlichkeit und günstigerem Winkel beim Keschern max. 240 cm lang

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen#6
LG vom Bodensee


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Hallo Holz Hecht,
ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht und finde auch, daß Du brauchbare und nützliche Infos gegeben hast.
Ich meinte auch nicht, daß beim Posenfischen vom Boot aus unbedingt unter dem Boot gefischt wird; das wäre ja auch unsinnig, da man sich ganz leicht verheddern könnte, wenn man mit der Heberute gerade einen Fisch drillt und sich die Pose der anderen Rute zu dicht am Boot befindet.
Aber wenigstens braucht man vom Boot aus keine Gewaltwürfe ausführen und man braucht keine Rute mit einem hohen Wurfgewicht.
Noch eins; ich habe mich über Deine Anrede amüsiert:
*Hallo ihr Felchenfischer:q *

nee, nee, ich darf mich demnächst Renkenfischer nennen,#6 denn, wie ich schon schrieb, sind unsere Vereinsgewässern vor 9 Jahren erstmalig mit zig tausenden Brütlingen der großen Renke besetzt worden.
Kein Angler fischt geziehlt darauf und somit sind bisher nur einzelne Zufallsfänge gemacht worden; im letzten Jahr wurde eine Renke auf Maden gefangen....75 cm!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Ein Tipp Siggi. Probiere es mal sehr zeitig im Jahr mit kleinen Rotwürmern auf Grund. Wenn es noch so richtig kalt ist, fressen die Renken gerne direkt am Grund die Larven aus dem Sediment. Am Schliesee war das zu Saisonbeginn immer eine sichere Bank.


----------



## Holz Hecht (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ]
> 
> nee, nee, ich darf mich demnächst Renkenfischer nennen,#6



Na dann wünsche ich die gutes gelingen, das sind doch zumindest mal rosige Aussichten für dich, bei ü70 kann man schon mal schwach werden:vik::vik:
Dikes Petri


----------



## hajo_s (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreichen Tipps von Holz Hecht und Andal. Ich werde mal nach einer solchen Rute schauen. Habt ihr vielleicht mal noch eine genaue Bezeichnung, das würde mir die Suche leichter machen.
Ich hab von den Anglern hier gehört, das man die Renken wohl mit Boot, Echo und Anker zum Teil verschrecken würde. Deshalb will ich es nun auch mal mit der Pose paar Meter neben dem Boot versuchen.
Die Idee mit den Rotwürmern klingt übrigens sehr interessant.


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Einen hab ich noch...

Renken bevorzugen bestimmte Larvennahrung. Die lebt sehr lange Zeit im Sediment der Seen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine bläulich-tonige Bodenart mit einem sehr typischen "Kellergeruch", aber nicht faulig.

Solche Böden kann man mit einem speziellen Lot suchen und erkunden. Das sind meistens Bleilote um die 1-2 kg mit einem nach innen gewölbten Boden. Lässt man diese Lote mit Schwung auf dem Boden aufkommen, setzt sich in der Wölbung etwas von dieser "blauen Letten" fest und man hat genau den Untergrund gefunden, den die Renkennahrung so bevorzugt. Diese Bereiche sind dann auch übers Jahr die bevorzugten Standorte der Coregonenschwärme, da aus diesen Böden ja auch irgendwann mal die Nymphen aufsteigen.

So ein Lot kann man sich recht einfach aus einer Konservendose und einer soliden Stahlöse selber gießen.

Das ist übrigens auch für Hechtangler interessant, weil ja die Freiwasserhechte auf Renkenmahlzeiten stehen!


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche Rute auf Renken mit Pose*

Diese Seite hat zum Thema auch super Infos.

http://www.angelprofi.at/framerenke.htm


----------

